# Talbot County



## riddler (Oct 11, 2004)

Any news from Talbot County?  I have not made it down for Bow or Muzz.???


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 11, 2004)

*Riddler,*

Check out the middle Ga. forum for Talbot. There are a few responses.

Where do you hunt in Talbot?

Mo


----------



## riddler (Oct 14, 2004)

*Talbot*

Off of HWY 96 near Geneva.


----------

